# New to me wheels. Finally a pic of the supersix



## littlewing6283 (Sep 15, 2009)

Just picked up my new to me wheels yesterday.The bike looks complete now. Still working on fit thats why i havnt cut the steerer tube yet.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice and was that a 48 or 50cm frame size ? I just pick this one up a week ago.


----------



## littlewing6283 (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks zamboni its a 50


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had the same size and my wife rode a 48cm.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Nice and was that a 48 or 50cm frame size ? I just pick this one up a week ago.


Holy **** man you got your Super finally!? Congrats dude, guess I havnt been browsing much.

Also sweet looking Super littlewing.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes Devstor after 8 months of waiting and she finally arrived and this is a very sweet bike and wicked fast, did you get a new bike yet ?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Yes Devstor after 8 months of waiting and she finally arrived and this is a very sweet bike and wicked fast, did you get a new bike yet ?


Not to replace my commuter. Riding either my shitty Costco moutain bike for the 90s or my other 70s road bike that has 27s and cruiser handle bars. So now that you finally got your Super you me and CHL are gona have to go riding.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Include me in this ride. It would be totally fun to ride with more Super Six riders. Anyone in here from California?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Incycle Pasadena is the best store on earth look for Jeremiah the store manager,,coolest guy in town,,I ride with Incycle Chino cow ride every saturday though,,


----------



## littlewing6283 (Sep 15, 2009)

bon_gabs said:


> Incycle Pasadena is the best store on earth look for Jeremiah the store manager,,coolest guy in town,,I ride with Incycle Chino cow ride every saturday though,,


I heard it's really nice. I've never been. I ride for SC Velo. I also ride the cow ride almost every Saturday


----------



## littlewing6283 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> Include me in this ride. It would be totally fun to ride with more Super Six riders. Anyone in here from California?


im from socal


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Devastator said:


> Not to replace my commuter. Riding either my shitty Costco moutain bike for the 90s or my other 70s road bike that has 27s and cruiser handle bars. So now that you finally got your Super you me and CHL are gona have to go riding.


Sounds fun let me check with CHL on his schedule.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

I was there last saturday,Im using my caad9 5 gray,,are you gonna use your supersix next sat? I wanna see it..



littlewing6283 said:


> I heard it's really nice. I've never been. I ride for SC Velo. I also ride the cow ride almost every Saturday


----------



## littlewing6283 (Sep 15, 2009)

bon_gabs said:


> I was there last saturday,Im using my caad9 5 gray,,are you gonna use your supersix next sat? I wanna see it..


oh I think I saw you pare !

i'll probably use it next week. depends on weather lol. if it might rain ill use the caad9


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

littlewing: 

Why the negative degree stem with spacers under the stem? Why not use a 6 degree rise stem and remove some headset spacers. Or if this is not low enough run a 0 dedree rise stem. (I have a EC90 I'll sell you for cheap) By doing this you should find the angle of your Garmin better for reading the display not to mention fewer spacers under the stem is more aesthetically pleasing. (IMHO)


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> Include me in this ride. It would be totally fun to ride with more Super Six riders. Anyone in here from California?


Im from Cali. I think if we get together well be riding in the South Bay (SF bay area). Im sure you are welcome to come if you want to make the journey.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

That would work for me. I'm only like an hour and half away from San Jose! Let me know when and where to meet?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Wicked2006 said:


> That would work for me. I'm only like an hour and half away from San Jose! Let me know when and where to meet?



Anyone want to do a loop to Mt. Tamalpais? I'm planning on riding from the Presidio to Mt. Tam. this Saturday. If you guys want to ride somewhere, le'ts me up. It will be a Super Six group for sure.

chl


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

CHL said:


> Anyone want to do a loop to Mt. Tamalpais? I'm planning on riding from the Presidio to Mt. Tam. this Saturday. If you guys want to ride somewhere, le'ts me up. It will be a Super Six group for sure.
> 
> chl


CHL my sister lives in Gilroy, Ca. So that's my place to stay at when I'm out in the bay area. I would love to ride over there this summer sometime. I'm riding 65 miles on Saturday with my team up near Snelling. So I'm out! 

By the way my good friend just picked up a new 2011 Specialized Tarmac SL3 Expert Double earlier today. Sweet bike! He's pumped! 

CHL keep me posted on upcoming rides. Thanks!


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Ayos,:thumbsup: 



littlewing6283 said:


> oh I think I saw you pare !
> 
> i'll probably use it next week. depends on weather lol. if it might rain ill use the caad9


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> Anyone want to do a loop to Mt. Tamalpais? I'm planning on riding from the Presidio to Mt. Tam. this Saturday. If you guys want to ride somewhere, le'ts me up. It will be a Super Six group for sure.
> 
> chl


Damn dude shoulda spoke up earlier, already committed to other crap. Next week Id be down to go riding either hills or a long ride.


----------

